# Clam Chowder



## Greg (Oct 5, 2007)

*Manhattan:*






*New England:*





Or *Rhode Island:*





I really do love all three, and it's not an easy decision, but I have to go with New England.


----------



## Marc (Oct 5, 2007)

My Grandfather's first, followed by New England in a close second.

His is based on a clam broth which I guess is closer to Rhode Island?  It doesn't look at all like either three, but it's damn tastey.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> His is based on a clam broth which I guess is closer to Rhode Island?  It doesn't look at all like either three, but it's damn tastey.



Manhattan: clear tomato broth
New England: cream based
Rhode Island: clear broth


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 5, 2007)

never heard of Rhode Island


----------



## Marc (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, funny how none of really popular versions are based on clam broth.  My vote remains unchanged.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> Ok, funny how none of really popular versions are based on clam broth.  My vote remains unchanged.



Well, clam juice is part of all the recipes, silly. I guess you can consider the others just having "other stuff" too.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2007)

uke:  The crackers are the tastiest thing in all three of those pictures...


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> uke:  The crackers are the tastiest thing in all three of those pictures...



You're mental, Brian. You don't like coffee and now we learn you don't like clam chowder either?! :blink: Weirdo.


----------



## Marc (Oct 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, clam juice is part of all the recipes, silly. I guess you can consider the others just having "other stuff" too.



I think there's a fair amount of difference between clam juice and clam broth... unless we're thinking of two very different things when you say clam juice.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> I think there's a fair amount of difference between clam juice and clam broth... unless we're thinking of two very different things when you say clam juice.



Clam "juice" is the water used for steaming the clams. Same as broth. It's available in bottles as clam juice.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> You're mental, Brian. You don't like coffee and now we learn you don't like clam chowder either?! :blink: Weirdo.



I've been called worse...

I'll do ya one better, I don't eat any seafood of any kind.  Fish, clams, lobster, shrimp, etc.. uke:


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'll do ya one better, I don't eat any seafood of any kind.  Fish, clams, lobster, shrimp, etc.. uke:



You should probably go see a psychiatrist about that.


----------



## Marc (Oct 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Clam "juice" is the water used for steaming the clams. Same as broth. It's available in bottles as clam juice.



I think broth has a slightly wider definition that that.  For examply, I know my grandfather uses vegetables to make his broth as well (besides putting vegetables in the finished product) similar to how one would make a chicken broth.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> I think broth has a slightly wider definition that that.  For examply, I know my grandfather uses vegetables to make his broth as well (besides putting vegetables in the finished product) similar to how one would make a chicken broth.



I think you're overanalyzing it. I guess clam juice could be compared to chicken stock, but in the case of chowder as well as chicken soup, they become "broth" once you add the other junk to them.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually just got back from lunch, had New England Clam Chowder, love the stuff.  Fortunate to live in an area where some of the best around it:  Molly's Restaruant, Captain Parkers, Clancy's of Denniport (where I ate lunch), all in Yarmouth and Dennis, MA


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> You should probably go see a psychiatrist about that.



If I ever go see a psychiatrist that's not going to be on the top of the list o' things that need work...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine, which is New England style.


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2007)

I like both Manhattan and New England but prefer New England.  Never had Rhode Island style.

I'm currently having some clam chowder in a bread bowl...good stuff...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2007)

All are good.  But I voted for NE.  Its the norm up on the Cape.


----------



## Marc (Oct 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> *I think you're overanalyzing it.* I guess clam juice could be compared to chicken stock, but in the case of chowder as well as chicken soup, they become "broth" once you add the other junk to them.



Pssssst: pot, this is kettle.... you're black too.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 5, 2007)

I had never heard that chowder with stock was called Rhode Island style. Learn something every day....

That is my favorite style, based on a chowder I have every summer when I'm in Ocracoke, NC. Although a New England style with just the right touch brandy in it is hard to beat.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 5, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> clam juice .. such a disgusting term. I am glad they don't call chicken broth  - chicken juice..



Not as bad as Clamato.
Better, I guess, than Chickamato


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> I think you're overanalyzing it. I guess clam juice could be compared to chicken stock, but in the case of chowder as well as chicken soup, they become "broth" once you add the other junk to them.



Clam juice is the stuff in the can of clams. It's vital to a good clam chowder.
As is a good chicken stock (not broth).
juice != broth != stock


----------



## Paul (Oct 5, 2007)

Clams, like snot with sand in it. uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Manhattan:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm going with New England..I have never spent any time in Rhode Island..I drove through it on the way back from Maine once..so I can't comment on that ..but Manhatten Clam chowder isn't as good..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Clam "juice" is the water used for steaming the clams. Same as broth. It's available in bottles as clam juice.



The real name for Rhode Island chowder is called Bonac clam Chowder. As far as steaming the clams I think you are thinking about steamers. When making any clam chowder you open the clams and use the raw juice and clam inside to start the base.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> The real name for Rhode Island chowder is called Bonac clam Chowder. As far as steaming the clams I think you are thinking about steamers. When making any clam chowder you open the clams and use the raw juice and clam inside to start the base.



I kind of go with this method.  I'm a 'feel/taste' chef and don't really go by recipes.

When I make chowder:

Coat bottom of the pot with Olive Oil, bring to a smoke point
add garlic, lots of it and let cook for a moment
reduce heat to medium and add chopped onion and celery, cook for five minutes or so
add roughly five parts heavy cream, 1 part cream sherry, fresh thoroughly washed clams and bring to a boil
I let the clams open up, then remove them with tongs and take out the clams and set them to the side
return shells to the broth and continue to cook on high 
keep cooking for 15 minutes or so until alcohol from sherry is completely cooked off and all flavor extracted from the shells
reduce heat to simmer, chop and add clams from shells and additional pre-chopped clams, which is typically double the amount of fresh clams (saves some money and really no difference in quality of the chowder as I've tried all fresh before)
add chopped red potatoes and cooked, diced bacon
add rosemary, parsely, salt and pepper to taste - not too much though
simmer for three hours continuing to add seasonings periodically to adjust flavor so its just right.


wa-la - kick ass NE style clam chowder.  Everyone I've ever served it to LOVES it.  This is just kind of the way I cook.  I never read a recipe for chowder before, just went on instinct several years back and came up with this and tweaked it slightly over time and its dayum good.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 5, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I kind of go with this method.  I'm a 'feel/taste' chef and don't really go by recipes.
> 
> When I make chowder:
> 
> ...



Good work out of you.  Sounds great.  I will be at the Cape next weekend.  Might have to pick up some clams and some  beers.  :beer:


----------



## snoseek (Oct 5, 2007)

o.k. my quick chowda formula

sweat onion and celery (more onion than celery) with bacon or salt pork with some unsalted butter (some washed chopped leeks add good flavor too).
add a little flour and make a loose roux, and add clam juice. add potato and cook over low heat while stirring every so often to prevent scorching. when potato becomes soft add clams (this needs to be done near the end) and cream to make the right consistency. add a good amount of fresh thyme, a little black pepper, and enough heat (i use tabasco) to wake all the flavors up but not so much that you ever know it's there. this formula has been very good to me.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 5, 2007)

There can only be one chowdah -- and you never eat it with those crackers. 

Fish chowder is good too. Have it at the No Name in Boston.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a definate RI chowder fan.  All the flavor of the NE chowder, but with the "lighter" broth as opposed to the "heavier" cream, you've got extra room for clam cakes!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I've been called worse...
> 
> I'll do ya one better, I don't eat any seafood of any kind.  Fish, clams, lobster, shrimp, etc.. uke:



Wow this is kinda freaky.....

I liked the crackers as the best parts of those pics, the smell of coffee just grosses me out, and I hate seafood.........How do you feel about veggies?  We might be brothers or something;-):-D


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'll do ya one better, I don't eat any seafood of any kind.  Fish, clams, lobster, shrimp, etc.. uke:





Greg said:


> You should probably go see a psychiatrist about that.


I actually have to agree with Brian on this one (even though I love the smell of coffee!).  Then again, I will _on occasion_ eat fried clam strips (not whole bellies! uke with tartar sauce.  Maybe some tuna once in a while, too.  We're just not fish people.



Hawkshot99 said:


> Wow this is kinda freaky.....
> 
> I liked the crackers as the best parts of those pics, the smell of coffee just grosses me out, and I hate seafood.........How do you feel about veggies? We might be brothers or something;-):-D


I can tell you this much... Brian doesn't like peppers, onions, mushrooms, garlic,... I think there's more. I'm a picky eater, but I'm not _that_ picky!   I've been known to practically puree peppers and onions in chili so he won't pick them out.   But he's getting better.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 5, 2007)

severine said:


> I can tell you this much... Brian doesn't like peppers, onions, mushrooms, garlic,... I think there's more. I'm a picky eater, but I'm not _that_ picky!   I've been known to practically puree peppers and onions in chili so he won't pick them out.   But he's getting better.



I don't eat chili cause of all the yucky stuff in it picking it out is too much work, plus there is residue taste left........


----------



## Zand (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't like chowder. Chowdah is good though. 

For the record, New England.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 6, 2007)

Without question New England and you gotta have the big chewy clams too.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Wow this is kinda freaky.....
> 
> I liked the crackers as the best parts of those pics, the smell of coffee just grosses me out, and I hate seafood.........How do you feel about veggies?  We might be brothers or something;-):-D



I actually do like a lot of veggies, just not peppers, onions, mushrooms, and a few others like Severine mentioned.  I don't mind garlic in small quantities though.  I love broccoli, corn, green beans, etc.. and I eat raw carrots almost every day.  Actually, come to think of it there are a lot of veggies I won't eat either, I guess I'm just a real picky eater..

You guys must think I'm really boring... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I guess I'm just a real picky eater.



It's funny. I'll eat just about anything...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> It's funny. I'll eat just about anything...



I was horrible until I hit college.  Two things that finally tied in college and now love, fish and ketchup.  These days I will try anything.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not even reading the other replies, just want to know if this is a trick question.


----------



## Terry (Oct 6, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, New England clam chowder is the only clam chowder. The other stuff is just too weird. I like most any sea food there is. Clams, scallops are my favorites. Steamed clams or mussels are to die for!


----------



## bill2ski (Oct 6, 2007)

Chowder, in all it's various concoctions, corn. clam, fish....  can, IMHO, only be "New England" style. All other so-called chowders lack a creamy sauce made popular in traditional cooking of colonial era New England. The salt dried fish was re hydrated by soaking it in fresh water overnight, leaving a somewhat rubbery strong flavored flake. Cream and potatoes, serve to more evenly distribute the "fishy" flavor throughout the batch, and assist in reducing the salt to a palatable level.
My personal favorite's are Corned Hake Chowder and Finninhaddie ( split, brine cured smoked haddock) in cream sauce. Oh Yea ! Don't forget Linguine and Clams with White sauce.


----------



## ckofer (Oct 8, 2007)

bvibert said:


> uke:  The crackers are the tastiest thing in all three of those pictures...




Have you tried these:


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 8, 2007)

My parent's generation used to put Clamato in Bloody Marys - yuck.  

Rhode Island chowder tastes weird and watery.  
Tomato-ey Manhattan chowder overwhelms the taste of the clams.  
NE chowder is the stuff......Legal Seafoods chowder rules.......


----------



## ckofer (Oct 8, 2007)

The New England clam chowder is very good at the Three Chimneys Inn in Durham NH too.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2007)

ckofer said:


> Have you tried these:



Ummmm....  NO!


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 9, 2007)

No contest here... New England


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 10, 2007)

Terry said:


> As far as I'm concerned, New England clam chowder is the only clam chowder.


----------



## Marc (Oct 10, 2007)

ChileMass said:


> My parent's generation used to put Clamato in Bloody Marys - yuck.
> 
> Rhode Island chowder tastes weird and watery.
> Tomato-ey Manhattan chowder overwhelms the taste of the clams.
> NE chowder is the stuff......Legal Seafoods chowder rules.......



Legal Seafoods supplied all the chowder for the riders at the Pan Mass Challenge this year.


That kicked ass.  I musta ate 20 cups of the stuff between the Saturday and Sunday of the ride.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 11, 2007)

severine said:


> I actually have to agree with Brian on this one (even though I love the smell of coffee!).  Then again, I will _on occasion_ eat fried clam strips (not whole bellies! uke with tartar sauce.  Maybe some tuna once in a while, too.  We're just not fish people.
> 
> 
> I can tell you this much... Brian doesn't like peppers, onions, mushrooms, garlic,... I think there's more. I'm a picky eater, but I'm not _that_ picky!   I've been known to practically puree peppers and onions in chili so he won't pick them out.   But he's getting better.



What does Brian eat, white bread only? He's missing out on so many great flavor options :smash:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 11, 2007)

All this tastey Chowder talk at lunchtime has me starving. Time to go eat rather than read about it... A big bowl of Classic NE Clam Chowda would be really good right about now.

Homemade is the best but Snow's Clam Chowder is also good since the name reminds me of snow. :grin:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> What does Brian eat, white bread only? He's missing out on so many great flavor options :smash:



Nah, white bread is no good, too much processed crap and like no good stuff...


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 15, 2007)

Without question New England style with those crackers made from Westminster Crackers.  The Sole Proprietor in Worcester used to make a kickin' bowl of the stuff.  Haven't been in a few years though.

Smitty


----------

